# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Διαταραχή Πανικού & Αγοραφοβία >  Ζολοτριν και ΑΓΧΟΣ,ΠΑΝΙΚΟΣ!

## apostolis.t

καλησπέρα, έχω εδώ και 2 μήνες διαταραχή πανικού με όλα τα συναφη και δεν μου κάνει αισθηση να κάνω τίποτα...(εχω να βγω 3 βδομαδες για ενα καφε γιατι πνιγομαι οταν πηγαινω... πηγαίνω στην σχολη μου και από μέσα m νιώθω σαν τρελός που θέλει να ξεφύγει...το ίδιο και στην δουλειά μου...πήγα σε ψυχίατρο και m έδωσε τα "ζολοτριν" 50mg(αντικαταθλιπτικά) να παίρνω μισό χάπι την μερα για 1 βδομάδα και μετά 1 κάθε μέρα...είναι η 11η μέρα σήμερα και από τότε p το ξεκίνησα ολόκληρο το άγχος μου έχει διπλασιαστεί και κάθε μέρα πρέπει να περνώ 2 μισά ξανάξ από το 0,50 για να ηρεμώ λίγο...(μου το είχε προτείνει σε περίπτωση ανάγκης)επίσης μου είχε πει ότι ίσως τα φάρμακα μέχρι να δράσουν επειδή θέλουν 10-15 μέρες ίσως έχω λίγο παραπάνω άγχος(παρενεργεια)...σε αυτό οφείλεται λέτε η δεν ταιριαζει στον οργανισμό μου το "ζολοτριν"?:confused::confused: και κάτι άλλο πειραζει αν ποτέ ποτέ παίρνω ζαναξ και πότε λεξοτανιλ το έναν τέταρτο από το 6αρι?(1,5) ίδια ποσότητα μου είπε η ψυχίατρος είναι αλλά δεν ξέρω αν τα μπερδεψω

----------


## anxious4ever

Δεν θα παθεις τίποτα,το αντικαταθλιπτικο θέλει πολυ καιρο να δράσει,οχι 10-15 μέρες,αλλα το λιγότερο 1 μηνα με 45 μέρες,στην αρχη τους κ μεχρι να πιασουν σε κανουν πολυ χειρότερα γι αυτό το συνδυάζουν με ζαναξ ή λεξοτανιλ.κανε υπομονη κ επεμεινε στην θεραπεία κ γω είμαι 13η μέρα Σημερα με αντικαταθλιπτικο κ δεν ξυπναω καλά..εχω άπειρο στρες κ μερικές φορές μέσα μου νιώθω σαν τρελλη,ειδικα οταν παω στο γραφείο μου..το οτι σε εχει κανει χειρότερα ειναι κατι αναμενόμενο κ ευχάριστο,μιας κ αυτο δειχνει οτι λειτουργεί,αν ψαξεις στο νετ θα δεις οτι ολοι οσοι ξεκινάνε γίνονται πολυ χειρότερα.κανε υπομονή+ το ζαναξ 0.25 που παιρνεις πρωι βραδι ειναι πολυ μικρη ποσότητα,το αντικαταθλιπτικο στην αρχη φέρνει μεγάλη ταραχή κ καλύτερα θα ηταν να παιρνεις 0.5 μαζι με το αντικαταθλιπτικο,οταν πιασει το αντικαταθλιπτικο, το ζαναξ θα κοπει σταδιακά..ολα θα πανε καλα,θα δεις.

----------


## apostolis.t

> Δεν θα παθεις τίποτα,το αντικαταθλιπτικο θέλει πολυ καιρο να δράσει,οχι 10-15 μέρες,αλλα το λιγότερο 1 μηνα με 45 μέρες,στην αρχη τους κ μεχρι να πιασουν σε κανουν πολυ χειρότερα γι αυτό το συνδυάζουν με ζαναξ ή λεξοτανιλ.κανε υπομονη κ επεμεινε στην θεραπεία κ γω είμαι 13η μέρα Σημερα με αντικαταθλιπτικο κ δεν ξυπναω καλά..εχω άπειρο στρες κ μερικές φορές μέσα μου νιώθω σαν τρελλη,ειδικα οταν παω στο γραφείο μου..το οτι σε εχει κανει χειρότερα ειναι κατι αναμενόμενο κ ευχάριστο,μιας κ αυτο δειχνει οτι λειτουργεί,αν ψαξεις στο νετ θα δεις οτι ολοι οσοι ξεκινάνε γίνονται πολυ χειρότερα.κανε υπομονή+ το ζαναξ 0.25 που παιρνεις πρωι βραδι ειναι πολυ μικρη ποσότητα,το αντικαταθλιπτικο στην αρχη φέρνει μεγάλη ταραχή κ καλύτερα θα ηταν να παιρνεις 0.5 μαζι με το αντικαταθλιπτικο,οταν πιασει το αντικαταθλιπτικο, το ζαναξ θα κοπει σταδιακά..ολα θα πανε καλα,θα δεις.


Ειναι λογικο που δεν εχω νιωσει καμια απολυτως αλλαγη? ισα ισα μου τριπλασιασε το αγχος απο τοτε που το ξεκινησα...σημερα σκεφτηκα ακομα και να το σταματησω το ζολοτριν...

----------


## apostolis.t

Μίλησα με την ψυχιατρο μου και της είπα ότι από τότε που ξεκίνησα τα ζολοτριν ολόκληρα έχει τριπλασιαστει το άγχος μου... Και μ είπε να το σταματήσω...τι να κάνω? Με πειράζει η δεν έχει δράσει ακομα?

----------


## anxious4ever

συνηθως δνε το σταματανε...δινουν απλα αγχολυτικο μαζι...
δεν παιρνεις καποιο αγχολυτικο μαζι με αυτο?
εγω παιρνω λαντοζ μαζι με ζαναξ γιατι μου εχει τριπλασιασει τα παντα! ολα τα SSRI ετσι κανουν..
δεν ειναι σωστο να τα παρατας ετσι τοσο ευκολα..
μηπως να επαιρνες μια δευτερη γνωμη?
οταν τριπλασιαζει το αγχος σημαινει οτι λειτουργει κ να εισαι χαρουμενος γι αυτο.
απλα το συνδυαζουν με αγχολυτικο τις πρωτες 30 μερες.
κακως αν δεν σου χει δωσει αγχολυτικο....πολυ κακως!!
ολοι οταν ξεκιναμε αντικαταθλιπτικο μας φρικαρει παρα πολυ...αλλα κανουμε υπομονη με ζαναξακι κ περναει ο καιρος...

----------


## anxious4ever

α σορρυ τωρα ειδα κ θυμηθηκα οτι παιρνεις ζαναξ...αλλα πιθανον χρειαζεται να αυξησεις το ζαναξ απο 0.25(ειναι τρομερα χαμηλη δοση ) κ να το κανεις 0.5..μιλησε της κ προτεινε της το εσυ φυσικα..
μου κανει λιγο εντυπωση πυο σου ειπε να το παρατησεις ..
εμενα κανενας γιατρος ποτε , ενω τους ελεγα οτι νιωθω χειροτερα, δεν μου το σταματησε ποτε! ισα ισα μου ελεγαν..ωραια μπραβο αυτο θελουμε...να σε κανει χειροτερα..κ μου συνιστουσαν υπομονη κουραγιο κ ζαναξ..τελος...γαιτι να τα παρατησεις τωρα?ξεκινησες μια προσπαθεια! ειναι κριμα..

----------


## anxious4ever

> Ειναι λογικο που δεν εχω νιωσει καμια απολυτως αλλαγη? ισα ισα μου τριπλασιασε το αγχος απο τοτε που το ξεκινησα...σημερα σκεφτηκα ακομα και να το σταματησω το ζολοτριν...


ειναι λογικο..το αντικαταθλιπτικο αυτη τη στιγμη χτιζει σεροτονινη μεσα στον εγκεφαλο σου..την μαζευει ολη κ την κραταει κ γι αυτο νιωθεις χειροτεροτερα( η σεροτοννη μας κανει να νιωθουμε ηρεμοι),στις 40 μερες την απελευθερωνει στα κυτταρα του εγκεφαλου κ ο ανθρωπος τοτε νιωθει ομορφα,ηρεμος κ ασφαλης..
κανει τη δουλεια του τωρα το φαρμακο...διαβασε η δες youtube για το πως λειτουργουν τα SSRI ..ΕΧΕΙ κ πολλα animation k θα καταλαβεις απολυτα γιατι νιωθεις τοσο χαλια...

----------


## apostolis.t

Το ζαναξ το έκοψα γιατί Μ έφερνε υπνηλία και τώρα παίρνω ένα τέταρτο λεξοτανιλ από το 6mg(δηλαδή 1,5)
Όταν το παίρνω πρέπει να νιώθω ΤΕΛΕΙΑ? γιατί έμενα απλά μ ριχνει λιγο την ένταση... Έσενα τι σ κανει?

----------


## anxious4ever

TO αγχολυτικο ηρεμει..κ φερνει λιγη υπνηλια τον πρωτο καιρο..θα πρεπει να κανεις υπομονη..τωρα που μπηκες στον χορο θα χορεψεις.
το λεξο δεν φερνει υπνο αλλα αφαιρει την ενταση απο μεσα κ το αγχος...οπως κ να εχει, μη σε φοβιζουν ολα αυτα.ειναι προσωρινα ολα! κ το ζαναξ κ το λεξο..μετα θα κοπουν.εσυ τελικα το εκοψες το αντικαταθλιπτικο η το συνεχιζεις?
εγω τωρα ειμαι 1 μηνα με ζαναξ των 0.5 η 0.25 αναλογως κ ειμαι στην εταιρια κ δουλευω κανονικα...
κ το παιρνω 1 μηνα γιατι δεν ξεκινησα αντικαταθλιπτικο αμεσως..πρωτα ξεκινησα ζαναξ με τον γιατρο λογω στρες κ μετα αφου ειδαμε οτι δεν γινεται τιποτα ..πριν 14 μερες ξεκινησα λαντοζ..οποτε το ζαναξ δεν γινεται να κοπει ακομα...μεχρι να πιασει το λαντοζ..δεν εθιζεσαι σε μικρες ποσοτητες κ μετα το κοβεις κ σταδιακα κ δεν κινδυνευεις..το χω κανει 7 φορες!! ολο αυτο! δεν εθιστικα ποτε.

----------


## anxious4ever

γραφω τοσο βιαστικα λογω δουλειας , που κανω ολο λαθη....αναγραμματισμους κλπ..δεν ειμαι δυσλεκτικη...βιαστικη ειμαι...χααχαχαχ

----------


## apostolis.t

Γνώμη σου πια είναι? Ζαναξ η λεξο για αυτή την περίπτωση να πηγαίνω στην σχολή και μετά στην δουλεια μου?

----------


## anxious4ever

λεξο αν δεν θες να κοιμασαι.....

----------


## apostolis.t

> TO αγχολυτικο ηρεμει..κ φερνει λιγη υπνηλια τον πρωτο καιρο..θα πρεπει να κανεις υπομονη..τωρα που μπηκες στον χορο θα χορεψεις.
> το λεξο δεν φερνει υπνο αλλα αφαιρει την ενταση απο μεσα κ το αγχος...οπως κ να εχει, μη σε φοβιζουν ολα αυτα.ειναι προσωρινα ολα! κ το ζαναξ κ το λεξο..μετα θα κοπουν.εσυ τελικα το εκοψες το αντικαταθλιπτικο η το συνεχιζεις?
> εγω τωρα ειμαι 1 μηνα με ζαναξ των 0.5 η 0.25 αναλογως κ ειμαι στην εταιρια κ δουλευω κανονικα...
> κ το παιρνω 1 μηνα γιατι δεν ξεκινησα αντικαταθλιπτικο αμεσως..πρωτα ξεκινησα ζαναξ με τον γιατρο λογω στρες κ μετα αφου ειδαμε οτι δεν γινεται τιποτα ..πριν 14 μερες ξεκινησα λαντοζ..οποτε το ζαναξ δεν γινεται να κοπει ακομα...μεχρι να πιασει το λαντοζ..δεν εθιζεσαι σε μικρες ποσοτητες κ μετα το κοβεις κ σταδιακα κ δεν κινδυνευεις..το χω κανει 7 φορες!! ολο αυτο! δεν εθιστικα ποτε.


Όχι δεν το έκοψα μου είπε να κάνω υπομονή μέχρι την Τετάρτη που κλείνω μια βδομάδα που παίρνω ολόκληρο το χάπι και να δουμε...

----------


## Inna_1

> Το ζαναξ το έκοψα γιατί Μ έφερνε υπνηλία και τώρα παίρνω ένα τέταρτο λεξοτανιλ από το 6mg(δηλαδή 1,5)
> Όταν το παίρνω πρέπει να νιώθω ΤΕΛΕΙΑ? γιατί έμενα απλά μ ριχνει λιγο την ένταση... Έσενα τι σ κανει?


Αυτό κάνει, σου ρίχνει την ένταση που νιώθεις και σου αφήνει μια ελαφριά υπνηλία/χαλάρωση. Φυσικά και δεν σε κάνει να νιώθεις ΤΕΛΕΙΑ. Αλλά κι αυτό που κάνει δεν είναι και λίγο αν σκεφτείς πόσο δύσκολες είναι εκείνες οι στιγμές του αγχους κ του πανικου.

----------


## anxious4ever

> Όχι δεν το έκοψα μου είπε να κάνω υπομονή μέχρι την Τετάρτη που κλείνω μια βδομάδα που παίρνω ολόκληρο το χάπι και να δουμε...


δεν καταλαβα ακριβως..τ θα γινει την τεταρτη?θα παιρνεις ολοκληρο το αντικαταθλιπτικο?δλδ τωρα παιρνεις μισο??επιπλεον μη περιμενεις κανενα φως πριν τις 30 μερες..δεν σε ενημρωσε ο γιατρος?
ειναι πολυ αργα χαπια τα αντικαταθλιπτικα..κανουν το λιγοτερο 1 μηνα να πιασουν...αν ηταν ετσι...τοσο ευκολο....θα χαμε ολοι σωθει...κανε υπομονη..δεν θα δεις τιποτα πριν τον 1 μηνα..ισα ισα ..θα σε κανει πολυ χειροτερα κ μετα θα φτιαξει ολο αυτο.υπομονη.

----------


## Inna_1

Σε άλλους μπορεί να έρχεται πιο γρήγορα η βελτίωση, σε άλλους να χρειάζεται περισσότερος χρόνος και να γίνεται σιγά σιγά. Εγώ χρειάστηκα κανα 3μηνο για να νιώσω διαφορά. Ηταν τοσο αργή η βελτιωση μου που δεν την καταλαβαινα και ειχα απογοητευτει πολυ τον πρωτο καιρο. Ευτυχώς που ο γιατρός μου επέμεινε και τη συνέχισα την αγωγή.

----------


## anxious4ever

κ μενα κανα 2μηνο μου παιρνει για να ερθει το κεφαλι στα ισα του...την πρβτη φορα με επιασε στις 30 μερες, την δευτερη στις 45..τωρα που ειναι η τριτη μου φορα μπορει να παρει κ περισσοτερο ..δεν ξερω..μπορει να παει κ στις 50 μερες δλδ..θα δειξει..

----------


## apostolis.t

> κ μενα κανα 2μηνο μου παιρνει για να ερθει το κεφαλι στα ισα του...την πρβτη φορα με επιασε στις 30 μερες, την δευτερη στις 45..τωρα που ειναι η τριτη μου φορα μπορει να παρει κ περισσοτερο ..δεν ξερω..μπορει να παει κ στις 50 μερες δλδ..θα δειξει..


ολόκληρο το παίρνω το χάπι εδώ και μια εβδομάδα... Τι εννοείς είναι 3η φορά? Δεν κάνεις αγωγή για να σ περάσει? Είναι κάτι προσωρινό? Δεν θα μ περάσει για πάντα?

----------


## anxious4ever

παιρνεις το αντικαταθλιπτικο για κανα 1 με 1 μιση χρονο κ σε αφηνουν χωρις μετα, αν ξαναγινει υποτροπη τοτε ξαναξεκινας...πανω απο 3 υποτροπες συνηθως , η θεραπεια γινεται πιο μονιμη..
εγω εχω καενι πολελς υποτροπες απο τα 31-37, εως τωρα δλδ κ τελικα το χαπι θα το παιρνω δια βιου.
μη τρομαζεις..ο καθε οργανισμος ειναι διαφορετικος , αλλες οι συνθηκες οι δικες μου αλλες οι δικες σου, εσυ μπορει να παρεις το χαπι για 1 - 1 μιση χρονο κ μετα να μη ξανακανεις ποτε ξανα υποτροπη στη ζωη σου.
η να ξανακανεις υποτροπη σε 10 χρονια...αυτο κανεις δεν το ξερει..
καλο ειναι να το συνδυασεις με ψυχοθεραπεια για να εχεις καλυτερα αποτελεσματα.
εγω εχω μεγαλο προβλημα με αυτο..+ εχω κ εναν θυρεοειδη που υπερλειτουργει κ μου δημιουργει κ αυτο προβλημα στην ΓΑΔ.
μη συγκρινεις εμενα με εσενα....εισαι κ πιο μικρος απο εμενα...αλλο εγω, αλλο εσυ.

----------


## anxious4ever

το για παντα ποτε κανεις δνε το ξερει..οσο θα παιρνεις το χαπι παντως θα εισαι μια χαρα! 
οταν το κοψεις ..τοτε βλεπεις..αλλα μεχρι τοτε θα μεσολαβησει πολυ μεγαλο διαστημα...καμια θεραπεια δεν εχει μονιμα αποτελεσματα.εξαρταται κ πως το δουλευεις κ συ.
αν δλδ κανεις ψυχοθεραπεια..θα σε βοηθησει να διαχειριζεσαι καταστασεις πιο ευκολα, οποτε θα γλιτωνεις τυχον υποτροπη.

----------


## apostolis.t

Εμένα μου είπε την θεραπεία θα την κάνω για 2 μηνες... Και ένα καλό νέο είναι ότι εδώ και 2 μέρες μου έχει φύγει το άγχος κατα 90% παίρνω κανονικά το ζολοτριν και ένα λεξο 1.5 το πρωί και ένα το μεσημέρι και νιώθω ότι έχω έρθει πάλι στα ίσια μου... Ελπίζω να γίνομαι καλά!!!

----------


## anxious4ever

περιεργο....2 μηνες?πρωτη φορα το ακουω...τοσα ατομα εδω περα παιρνουν, κανεις ποτε δεν του εχουν πει μονο 2 μηνες...περιεργο..σορρυ απλα πρωτη φορα το ακουσα αυτο.

----------


## anxious4ever

το ζολοτριν ειναι ομοιο με το ζολοφτ κ ειναι SSRI..τα SSRI κανουν παρα πολυ καιρο να δρασουν..
δνε ξερω ειλικρινα εχω μεινει με ανοιχτο το στομα..ας επεμβει ο Panagiwtis23 ή ο Macgyver που ειναι γερολυκοι του SSRI..αληθεια δεν ξερω τι να πω...

----------


## marstay

Με ζολοτρίν ξεκίνησα κι εγώ...με 50mg μετά 100 και τελικά έχω μείνει στα 125. Λοιπόν το ζολοτρίν στην αρχή με ζόρισε απίστευτα πολύ ήμουν χάλια για κάνα δυο βδομάδες μετά σταδιακά άρχισα να στρώνω και από το μήνα και μετά ήμουν τέλεια...Όσον αφορά το για 2 μήνες που σου είπε το θεωρώ απίθανο. Εμένα μου είχε πει από 3-6 μήνες και τώρα που μιλάμε είμαι στους 9 με την προσθήκη σταθεροποιητή. Οπότε βλέπεις ότι όλα αυτά είναι πολύ σχετικά. Πάντως 2 μήνες είναι λίγο. Στην περίπτωση μου πάντως με βοηθήσανε πάρα πολύ τα χάπια και ο γιατρός μου είπε ότι κάποια στιγμή στο άμεσο μέλλον θα αρχίσουμε να κόβουμε. Οπότε οψόμεθα...Πάντως μην ανησυχείς...

----------


## anxious4ever

παιδια αν κοπει ssri στους 2 μηνες ..θα γινει πανικος! η ουσια πεφτει αποτομοα κ σε κανει χειροτερα..στιυς 2 μηνες δεν εχιε προλαβει καν να χτισει εξ ολοκληρου!
δεν πρεπει να κοβονται με τιποτα πριν τους 6 μηνες...γιατι θα υπαρξουν τρομερες παρενεργειες..το γραφει παντου, μου το χουν πει ολοι οι γιατροι! ακομα κ η ψυχιατρικη πυο διαβαζω σπιτι το γραφει μεσα το κεφαλαιο των SSRI.....κ στην τελικη...καλυτερα να το παρει καποιος 6 μηνες κ να ναι σιγουρος ..παρα λιγοτερο κ να κινδυνευει μετα..

----------


## Macgyver

> το ζολοτριν ειναι ομοιο με το ζολοφτ κ ειναι SSRI..τα SSRI κανουν παρα πολυ καιρο να δρασουν..
> δνε ξερω ειλικρινα εχω μεινει με ανοιχτο το στομα..ας επεμβει ο Panagiwtis23 ή ο Macgyver που ειναι γερολυκοι του SSRI..αληθεια δεν ξερω τι να πω...


Ας πω λοιπον περι αντικατ/κων .......πρωτα πρεπει να βρεις ποιο αντ/κο σου ' παει ' , θα το καταλαβεις σε δυο μηνες , το φουλ εφεκτ ..........δεν τελειωσε εκει ομως η ιστορια , στο 4μηνο , θα δεις κι αλλα πραματα , ενα 20% ακομη ισως , ισως και καθολου .................στους 6 μηνες , εχει μαθει οργανσμος σου τοφαρμακο , αλλα σιγα σιγα , μπορεις να το κοψεις , δεν ειναι καλα ταντικτ/κα μακροπροθεσμα , τα ' μαθαινει ' ο οργανισμος , και αντιδρα λιγο , πολυ λιγο ......no result ουσιαστικα , εμπλεξες μενα φαρμακο , που καλυτερα να μην το αρχιζες , ιδιως κατι σεροξατ , που ειναι εθιστικα , εχει φαει μηνυσεις η εταιρεια ,,......................εγω , που δεν υπαρχει φαρμακο που να μην εχω δοκιμασει , μονομε το σεροξατ ειδα 3 πολυ καλους μηνες , το 2010 , και μετα ,........τιποτα , σε ριχνει στην συντηρηση , πας στο εφεξορ ,καλο κι αυτο , μια απο τα ιδια , μπορει να σε πιασει στην αρχη , μετα σε ριχνει στην συντηρηση .......τελικα , οτι εχω καταφερει , μονο ιδαις δυναμεις , απογοητευση τα αντικατθλ. , για τον απλο λογο , οτι δεν εχει βρεθει η πραματικη αιτια της κτθλψης , εικασιες μονο , το φαρμακο θαχει βρεθει ? σε μερικα χρονια , θα βρεθει κι αυτο , ως τοτε , ζοριστειτε , σκεφτειτε θετικα , απασχοληθητε , γιατ δεν σας βλεπω καλα ........

----------


## anxious4ever

οποτε μακ...δεν γινεται ενα SSRI ΝΑ κοπει στους 2 μηνες που του ειπε ο γιατρος....τι γιατρος ειναι αυτος που του λεει να κοπει σε 2 μηνες..το φαρμακο σε 2 μηνες θα κανει τη δουλεια του την σωστη κ την σταθερη...πως γινεται να του λεει μονο για 2 μηνες?συμφωνεις?

----------


## marstay

> Ας πω λοιπον περι αντικατ/κων .......πρωτα πρεπει να βρεις ποιο αντ/κο σου ' παει ' , θα το καταλαβεις σε δυο μηνες , το φουλ εφεκτ ..........δεν τελειωσε εκει ομως η ιστορια , στο 4μηνο , θα δεις κι αλλα πραματα , ενα 20% ακομη ισως , ισως και καθολου .................στους 6 μηνες , εχει μαθει οργανσμος σου τοφαρμακο , αλλα σιγα σιγα , μπορεις να το κοψεις , δεν ειναι καλα ταντικτ/κα μακροπροθεσμα , τα ' μαθαινει ' ο οργανισμος , και αντιδρα λιγο , πολυ λιγο ......no result ουσιαστικα , εμπλεξες μενα φαρμακο , που καλυτερα να μην το αρχιζες , ιδιως κατι σεροξατ , που ειναι εθιστικα , εχει φαει μηνυσεις η εταιρεια ,,......................εγω , που δεν υπαρχει φαρμακο που να μην εχω δοκιμασει , μονομε το σεροξατ ειδα 3 πολυ καλους μηνες , το 2010 , και μετα ,........τιποτα , σε ριχνει στην συντηρηση , πας στο εφεξορ ,καλο κι αυτο , μια απο τα ιδια , μπορει να σε πιασει στην αρχη , μετα σε ριχνει στην συντηρηση .......τελικα , οτι εχω καταφερει , μονο ιδαις δυναμεις , απογοητευση τα αντικατθλ. , για τον απλο λογο , οτι δεν εχει βρεθει η πραματικη αιτια της κτθλψης , εικασιες μονο , το φαρμακο θαχει βρεθει ? σε μερικα χρονια , θα βρεθει κι αυτο , ως τοτε , ζοριστειτε , σκεφτειτε θετικα , απασχοληθητε , γιατ δεν σας βλεπω καλα ........


Macgyver εννοείται πως τα αντικαταθληπτικά και γενικότερα τα ψυχοφάρμακα δεν καταπολεμούν την αιτία αλλά μόνο τα συμπτώματα αλλά όταν είσαι στα μαύρα σου τα χάλια σου δίνουν ένα boost μετά σιγά σιγά μπορείς να κάνεις δραστηριότητες και να πάρεις τα πάνω σου. Άσε που σε πολλές περιπτώσεις η ψυχοθεραπεία παίζει τον σημαντικότερο ρόλο, εκεί ότι πετύχεις θα είναι μόνιμο. Τα χάπια βοηθάνε να ξεπεράσεις τα συμπτώματα πολύ πιθανό είναι αν δεν έχεις δουλέψει με τον εαυτό σου να σε πάρει πάλι από κάτω. Εγώ κάνω ψυχοθεραπεία 1.5 χρόνο και παίρνω ζολόφτ και depakine πλέον 9 μήνες. Δεν είναι εύκολο καθόλου αλλά με προσπάθεια, αγάπη από τους γύρω και μερικές δραστηριότητες όλα γίνονται. Επίσης σύμφωνα με τον ψυχίατρο μου "Δεν θέλω να σε έχω μόνιμα σε χάπια, το θέμα είναι να σταθεροποιηθείς και μετά να τα βγάλουμε, η κύρια θεραπεία σου θα είναι η ψυχοθεραπεία." Όταν στο λέει αυτό ένας γιατρός που δουλειά του είναι να γράφει χάπια τότε καταλαβαίνεις ότι βοηθάνε αλλά δεν είναι και η λύση.

----------


## anxious4ever

Κ γω συμφωνω με τον marstay για το κομματι της ψυχοθεραπειας..εχουν υπαρξει στιγμες που δεν πιστευω στην ψυχοθερπαεια..κ αλλες φορες οταν παω κ βγαζουμε λαυρακια..εκει διαπιστωνω την μαγεια της.
θελει συνδυασμο κ των δυο πιστευω..κ θεραπειας κ ψυχοθεραπειας..αυτο τελικα ειναι το ιδανικοτερο.

----------


## apostolis.t

19η μερα σημερα και νιωθω κα8ε μερα νιωθω καλυτερα...ξεκινησαν να με ενδιαφερουν πραγματα που με ενδιεφεραν...ηδη εχ8ες πηρα μονο μια φορα την μερα ηρεμιστικο σε αντιθεση με της αλλες μερες π επαιρνα 2 και σπανια 3...Μεσα στην βδομαδα 8α παω και σε γνωσιακη αναλυτικη ψυχοθεραπευτρια...θα κανει καποια δουλεια λετε?

----------


## anxious4ever

Ρε κ γω 19η μέρα σήμερα κ ήδη από προχτες ξεκίνησαν να με ενδιαφέρουν πράγματα γενικά,εχτες είχα κέφι,εκανα δουλειές,εκανα μποτε...βέβαια το πρωί που ξυπνάω νιώθω φρίκη κ στρες κ μπουκωνω ένα ζαναξ...μαζί πάμε εμείς οι δυο..κ συ 8/11 το ξεκινησες;κ γω...γνωσικαη που θα κανείς είναι ο.τι καλύτερο,κ γω γνωσιακή κάνω.θα σε βοηθήσει πολύ!

----------


## staurosgr

Αποστολη,υπομονη.θα χρειαστουν ακομα πολλες μερες μεχρι να δεις αποτελεσμα απο το αντικαταθλιπτικό.περνε το αγχολυτικό για οσο χρειαστεί.μην απελπίζεσαι γιατι ακομα και αν δεν δεις αποτελεσμα απο τη θεραπεια αυτη,θα την αλλαξεις με κάποιο φαρμακο που θα σε πιασει και μπορει να ειναι καλυτερα ανεκτο στην αρχη.και ο καλυτερος γιατρος του κοσμου δεν μπορει να ξερει πιο φαρμακο ταιριαζει στον καθενα μας.απλα δοκιμαζει :)

----------

